# Seat Belt Bolt Holes



## zup (Apr 3, 2016)

My gosh I hate to admit this. About two months ago I decided it was finally time to change out the upholstery in my 66 GTO convertible. After removing the seats and door panels etc. It became obvious I should replace the carpet, which I did. Seats came back from the upholstery shop, installed everything except the passenger bucket seat, everything was gong great until I discovered I forgot to cut the holes in the carpet for the inner seat belt bolts. I've been pushing pin holes through the carpet trying to locate the bolt holes, so far, no luck. I would really appreciate it if anyone has a photo showing the location of the inner seatbelt bolt hole. A measurement from the top of the bolt for the bucket seat to the bolt for the seat belt might also help. 
A combination of being 74 and all the hassle with the Covid has made me more forgetful then normal. 

Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

You should be able to push a pin though the holes from underneath the car. The holes are on the hump.


----------



## zup (Apr 3, 2016)

Thanks Colorado..... I tried that and will again. My 74 year old body wouldn't bend bend in the right places to get past the exhaust pipes and drive shaft. 
Thanks for your response.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

It's 6" center to center seat leg bolt to seat belt hole.


----------



## zup (Apr 3, 2016)

GTO Junior I cannot thank you enough, maybe i can return the favor someday.


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Beautiful car!
Enclosed are a few pictures of original carpet from a 65 GTO. You can see the relation between the seat belt hole and the carpet opening for the inside seat track mount location. In the event the carpet you’re replacing was not original, these pictures also show the proper method for cutting the carpet so that the front and rear of the tracks slide under the carpet. 
Good luck.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

GTOTIGR said:


> Beautiful car!
> Enclosed are a few pictures of original carpet from a 65 GTO. You can see the relation between the seat belt hole and the carpet opening for the inside seat track mount location. In the event the carpet you’re replacing was not original, these pictures also show the proper method for cutting the carpet so that the front and rear of the tracks slide under the carpet.
> Good luck.


Seat brackets should always be hidden under the carpet, directly on the floor. Never on top.

Heres how to do it; Lots of pictures









How to cut carpet for seat tracks


Fit and install your carpet making all your cuts for seatbelts,shifter,console,anything else that is needed on you car. Making the seat track cuts should be the last thing you do before trimming the edges and installing your door sills. 1. Locate your forward mount points for your seat(s) make a...




www.chevelles.com


----------



## zup (Apr 3, 2016)

O52 said:


> Seat brackets should always be hidden under the carpet, directly on the floor. Never on top.
> 
> Heres how to do it; Lots of pictures
> 
> ...





GTOTIGR said:


> Beautiful car!
> Enclosed are a few pictures of original carpet from a 65 GTO. You can see the relation between the seat belt hole and the carpet opening for the inside seat track mount location. In the event the carpet you’re replacing was not original, these pictures also show the proper method for cutting the carpet so that the front and rear of the tracks slide under the carpet.
> Good luck.
> View attachment 138749
> ...


Thanks again...... that is going to help so much. I really appreciated it.


----------

